# 09 sentra dies in drive



## harris58 (Feb 4, 2019)

i have a 09 sentra 2.0,it will idle and rev up in park or neutral,when i put it in drive it will not rev up,it tries to take off but just tries to die.tried to get it to take off in drive for 30 minutes or so.finally gave up and shut it off,now it won't start,will not hit using starting fluid,i scanned for codes and it is showing p0113,i bought some map cleaner and cleaned the map sensor,put a new air filter in .still no start,the positive battery terminal was lose and i cleaned it and tightened it up.i just think it was strange that it would idle and rev up in park and neutral.and when put in drive it would only go about ten feet.tried it over and over.then shut it off.
any help would be greatly appreciated
harris38


----------



## harris58 (Feb 4, 2019)

*09 sentra will idle and rev up.put it in drive*



harris58 said:


> i have a 09 sentra 2.0,it will idle and rev up in park or neutral,when i put it in drive it will not rev up,it tries to take off but just tries to die.tried to get it to take off in drive for 30 minutes or so.finally gave up and shut it off,now it won't start,will not hit using starting fluid,i scanned for codes and it is showing p0113,i bought some map cleaner and cleaned the map sensor,put a new air filter in .still no start,the positive battery terminal was lose and i cleaned it and tightened it up.i just think it was strange that it would idle and rev up in park and neutral.and when put in drive it would only go about ten feet.tried it over and over.then shut it off.
> any help would be greatly appreciated
> harris38


also replaced the crankshaft position sensor.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The P0113 code is set because the intake air temperature (IAT) sensor that's built-into mass air flow sensor has a problem. Here are possible causes:
• Bad harness or connectors.
(Intake air temperature sensor circuit is open or shorted.)
• Bad intake air temperature sensor.

The IAT problem should not prevent starting the engine. At this point you'll have to determine if there's an ignition or fuel delivery problem:

* Testing fuel delivery:
An easy way to test the fuel pump and filter is to disconnect the fuel hose from the top of the fuel filter and insert a long length of spare hose into the top of the fuel filter with the other end draped over the fender going into a catch can placed on the ground. Now turn the ignition key to the run position but DO NOT START THE ENGINE. You should see fuel going into the can at a good rate for several seconds.

Tee-in a temporary fuel pressure gauge at the output side of the fuel filter. The reading at idle should be 51 psi.
If the engine is unable to start, turn the ignition key to the run position but DO NOT TRY TO START THE ENGINE. The fuel pressure reading should be around 51 psi which would be a static reading. If you're not getting a reading or if it's very low, then the fuel filter may be plugged up or the fuel pump is bad.

The fuel injectors may not be firing. This can be tested with a "noid" light probe for each injector harness connector.

* Testing ignition:
Pull several coil packs to test; use a spare spark plug in the coil pack to test; ground the plug base with a jumper wire to the engine block; see if you're getting a spark while trying to start the engine. 

* The cam timing may be incorrect:
Check for a broken chain guide. The chain assembly may have skipped some teeth.


----------



## harris58 (Feb 4, 2019)

*09 sentra dies*

thanks for your reply,the car is getting fuel,not sure how much i took the fuel line apart close to where it goes into fuel regulator,but need to check how much pressure i am getting,,what get me is the way it done before i finally shut it off,it would rev to WOT in park or neutral,when i would put it in drive it would pull out but it acted like it wasn't getting fuel or it wouldn't take fuel.so i need to pick up a pressure gauge,and see how much psi.i have.then check to see if it is firing.still puzzled as to the way it ran before i gave up and shut it off.i post when i get a psi fuel reading ,and spark if any..

thank you very much 
harris58


----------

